# Growing pepinos



## Guest (Jun 4, 2010)

One for the gardeners...

I've read in numerous places that you should remove the male flowers to stop pollination and turning the fruit bitter. This info is seemingly mainly for indoor cucumbers though, not what I assume are the outdoor pepino??

I've got loads of flowers both male and female so now is the time to start weeding out the males if they're going to ruin the crop so does anyone know for sure what you're supposed to do?


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

ShinyAndy said:


> One for the gardeners...
> 
> I've read in numerous places that you should remove the male flowers to stop pollination and turning the fruit bitter. This info is seemingly mainly for indoor cucumbers though, not what I assume are the outdoor pepino??
> 
> I've got loads of flowers both male and female so now is the time to start weeding out the males if they're going to ruin the crop so does anyone know for sure what you're supposed to do?


I'll be interested in the answers you get. I just planted 10 of them two weeks ago


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

dunmovin said:


> I'll be interested in the answers you get. I just planted 10 of them two weeks ago


with courgettes i used to nip the flowers off their ends


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

BBC - Gardening - Gardening Guides - Techniques - Growing cucumbers



> Removing flowers
> 
> Many varieties have both male and female flowers on the same plants.
> Both should be left on outdoor varieties, but pinch off the male flowers when they appear on indoor varieties to prevent the fruit from becoming bitter.
> The flowers are easy to tell apart - the female flower has a swelling beneath it that will become a cucumber. Alternatively, choose all female flower varieties.


Probably the same in Spain


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

jimenato said:


> BBC - Gardening - Gardening Guides - Techniques - Growing cucumbers
> 
> 
> 
> Probably the same in Spain


Thanks for the info,mines are all outdoors:clap2:

Jerzy Thanks, I keep that in mind for the courgettes


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

dunmovin said:


> Thanks for the info,mines are all outdoors:clap2:
> 
> Jerzy Thanks, I keep that in mind for the courgettes


they are part of the same genus


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)

I'd read that info from BBC/other sites but wasn't sure if it would apply to a pepino rather than your more normal Dutch cucumber you have in the UK. So I did nothing to the flowers anyway and had two pepinos off the plant this weekend and they tasted lovely!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I just bung mine in the ground with some sheep dung, water when needed and let them get on with it. They tasted al lright last year and I never removed a flower. Same with the Bubangos, Calabaza, Melons and squash

H


----------

